# Viewing EV settings?



## Zanthe (May 27, 2018)

I took a bunch of images and varied the EV on some of them. 
Is  there a way to view the EV setting that was used in Lightroom? Can't seem to find it if it's there.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 27, 2018)

In the Metadata panel, there's an Exposure Bias field which will show any exposure compensation used for that particular image. Plus "Exposure Bias" is one of the items you can include in the Loupe Info Overlay display, or Grid View cell display.


----------



## Zanthe (May 27, 2018)

Jim Wilde said:


> In the Metadata panel, there's an Exposure Bias field which will show any exposure compensation used for that particular image. Plus "Exposure Bias" is one of the items you can include in the Loupe Info Overlay display, or Grid View cell display.


Hmmm...I'm not sure how to find the setting to find or display the Ex[osure Bias Field. I don't see it as an option. 

Can you walk me through this?


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 27, 2018)

In the Library Module, in the right-hand panel open the Metadata Panel, make sure that either EXIF or EXIF and IPTC is displayed, then you should see the Exposure Bias as per the attached screenshot:



That will work for the image displayed in Loupe view, or the selected image in Grid View.

Info Overlays:  View Menu>View Options>Loupe View......choose one of the three fields in either Loupe Info 1 or 2, use the drop-down arrows to select Exposure Bias, then in Loupe View press "I" to toggle through the 3 states (Off, Info 1, Info 2) to show the required overlay.

Or

View Menu>View Options>Grid View.....again choose of the fields in either the Compact Cell Extras or the Expanded Cell Extras, choose Exposure Bias from the drop-down list, then in Grid View press the "J" key to toggle between the 3 states (Off, Compact Cells, Expanded Cells) to show the required info.


----------



## Zanthe (May 27, 2018)

Thank you Jim. I'll do it!


----------



## Zanthe (May 27, 2018)

OK...got it figured out. Thanks for the help @Jim Wilde!


----------

